# Performatrin ultra



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

Anyone using this? We started our gsd with Victor hero (as suggested by breeder) but he has no interest in that food. Plus the kibble is so small he won't even chew it. We have to mix it with wet food and just about hand feed it to him. It's a hassle. 

I got a sample of performatrin large breed sample at pet supermarket recently and I just gave it to him to try. He ate the 1 cup trial bag in one go. Didn't have to mix or anything! They're large kibble too so he actually had to chew it!

We just got him the performatrin ultra original recipe and he seems to like this one. Dog food advisor gave this one a 5 star too... It's hard to find though. Chewy doesn't have it, our local mom pop pet store doesn't have it... Only pet supermarket. Not the easiest to find...

Looking to see if any other gsd owners using this food too. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

What is the calcium and phosphorus in the food? It’s a concern when feeding GSD puppies.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Would this be the large breed puppy? If so, it wouldn’t be a problem. It’s the first time I’ve heard of this food, so I have no clue about it!


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> Would this be the large breed puppy? If so, it wouldn’t be a problem. It’s the first time I’ve heard of this food, so I have no clue about it!



I got the original recipe which was the small bag to see if he'd like it. We will probably switch over to large breed once the small bag is out.


When I mix his victor food with this (so he finishes the victor) he will literally pick out the performatrin kibbles out of the victor lol. I can't get him to finish this bag I got... I hope it's not money wasted.


I don't see calcium or phosphate in the analysis for it.


The original does have Glucosamine and Chondroitin Sulfate which I believe is important for joints for GSD. The other flavors don't have that.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you know which bag you have?

Our Products - Performatrin - Excellence in Nutrition

The Performatrin Ultra Grain-Free Puppy Recipe Large Breed Dog Food lists the following - 



> guranteed
> Crude Protein	(min.) 30.0%
> Crude Fat	(min.) 14.0%
> Crude Fiber	(max.) 5.0%
> ...


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

WIBackpacker said:


> Do you know which bag you have?
> 
> Our Products - Performatrin - Excellence in Nutrition
> 
> The Performatrin Ultra Grain-Free Puppy Recipe Large Breed Dog Food lists the following -



I got the original ultra - 




> Crude Protein (min.) 37.0%​ Crude Fat (min.) 16.0%​ Crude Fiber (max.) 3.0%​ Moisture (max.) 10.0%​ Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (min.) 0.20%​ Vitamin E (min.) 150 IU/kg​ Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)* (min.) 50 mg/kg​ Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (min.) 2.80%​ Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (min.) 0.60%​ Glucosamine* (min.) 1200 mg/kg​ Chondroitin Sulfate* (min.) 1000 mg/kg​ Total Microorganisms (L. acidophilus, L. casei, B. bifidum E. faecium)* (min.) 110 million CFU/lb
> 
> ​


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

There is also the adult large breed one, but that one has less of everything (protein, gluc. etc) This one does have calc/phospate.


At what percentage is it too much? It does say min, so it can be more I guess. Perhaps I stick with the original?






> Crude Protein (min.) 28.0%​ Crude Fat (min.) 12.0%​ Crude Fiber (max.) 5.0%​ Moisture (max.) 10.0%​ Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)* (min.) 0.12%​ Calcium (min.) 1.0%​ Phosphorus (min.) 0.75%​ Vitamin E (min.) 150 IU/kg​ Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)* (min.) 50 mg/kg​ Glucosamine * (min.) 500 mg/kg​ Chondroitin Sulfate* (min.) 1200 mg/kg​ L-Carnitine* (min.) 200 mg/kg​ Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (min.) 1.50%​ Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (min.) 0.40%​ Total Microorganisms (L. acidophilus, L. casei, B.bifidum, E. faecium)* (min.) 110 million CFU/kg​
> 
> kcal/kg 3520​ kcal/cup 366​ 8 fl oz cup 3.67oz 104g
> 
> ​


​


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Strictly my opinion here razorseal, but this being a new pup, I would stick with a well known QUALITY formula kibble like Fromm's to promote good health. With him being so young he REALLY needs good nutrition for development.


We will be getting our new puppy in a few weeks and there is no way I would use a lesser known kibble (who knows where they source their ingredients from) for a new little life ........


Probiotics/Prebiots in Kibble Info from Mercola Healthy Pets:
WHY PROCESSED PET FOOD CONTAINING PROBIOTICS IS A WASTE OF MONEY: 

When it comes to processed pet diets, a distinction between pre- and probiotics is that prebiotics are commonly added to pet food, but probiotics can't be (or shouldn't be). If you happen to run across a pet food claiming to contain probiotics, just leave it on the shelf.
Probiotics are sensitive to moisture and heat, so if they're added to a pet food formula — especially kibble — they’ll be long dead and virtually useless by the time they make it into your dog's or cat's digestive tract. The bacteria in a probiotic must be live and able to reproduce in order for it to be beneficial.
High-quality pet probiotic supplements have some important things in common, including:


The correct strains of bacteria beneficial for pets, not people
Easy to give to your dog or cat
The ability to survive the acidic environment of your pet's stomach
Enough live organisms to colonize the intestines
Product stability under normal storage conditions
 Tests on dog foods claiming to contain probiotic microorganisms showed the manufacturing process kills too many of the live bacteria, rendering the probiotic effect useless by the time the food is packaged and shipped.


*Glucosamine/Chondroitin in Kibble Info from Dogs Naturally Magazine:*

All pet food labels require a guaranteed analysis on the package to advise the purchaser of the product’s nutrient content. We looked at where the glucosamine was listed and noted the following: glucosamine min. 300mg/kg.
Ok, next it was time for a little math!
Now, 300mg/kg basically means 300mg of glucosamine per kilogram of kibble. In the pet food industry, it’s generally known that, on average, four cups of kibble equals one pound. Therefore 1 kg is equal to 8.8 cups. Do you follow?
So if our average 50 pound dog needs 1000mg of glucosamine per day, *we would have to feed that dog over 29 cups of big box store pet food each and every day to meet his needs!*


Moms


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Strictly my opinion here razorseal, but this being a new pup, I would stick with a well known QUALITY formula kibble like Fromm's to promote good health. With him being so young he REALLY needs good nutrition for development.
> 
> 
> We will be getting our new puppy in a few weeks and there is no way I would use a lesser known kibble (who knows where they source their ingredients from) for a new little life ........
> ...



Fromm's you mention of says it comes enhanced with probiotics when the article you gave me says to leave those on the shelf :thinking:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

razorseal said:


> Fromm's you mention of says it comes enhanced with probiotics when the article you gave me says to leave those on the shelf :thinking:



Yah.....I know, I know...LOL....but look at the quality of the main ingredients. :wink2: MANY on here feed this.


Digestive Enzyme (helps to assimilate food) & a ProBiotic (keeps the "good" bacteria in the gut). Since about 75% of the immune system lies in the gut it is *very* important to keep it healthy. 


Below are High Quality Human Ingredient Products made for dogs:
 
*Sunday Sundae* 
https://feedsentials.com/ 
*Gut Sense* http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense 
 *Digest All Plus:* https://www.thewholisticpet.com/dog/supplements/digestion/wholistic-digest-all-plustm.html 
*Animal Essentials: *Plant Enzyme w/ Probiotics 3.5 oz 100 gm - Animal Essentials



If you do decide to switch kibbles:
Always transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change eventually transitioning out the old food. 
If stool gets loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance". 
Always transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change eventually transitioning out the old food. 
If stool gets loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance". 



Best of luck with your pup!

Moms :smile2:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I used to feed Performatrin to my dog, until I moved to Sundridge, and it was too difficult to get. It is the Pet Valu house brand, and I was impressed with how careful they were to make sure dogs got exactly what was on the label. 

One day, I went into the store and was surprised to find the food I normally used had been pulled from the shelves. This was because one of the ingredients had tested below the stated percentage that was on the bag. (I don't recall which ingredient it was.) They sold me another more premium food at the same price as my regular food to make up for the inconvenience.

You have to remember that this was at the same time dogs were dying due to food being produced by Diamond Pet Foods being adulterated with melamine plastic, to increase the supposed protein content of the food.

The dog I had at the time did very well on the food, and lived to be 14 years of age.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mom, you have helped me a lot with diet. I love Fromm. I wish my older one could stay on it. Razorseal, puppy kibble is smaller so young puppies will eat it. If yours doesn’t like it, adult may be more appealing. I switched mine to Fromm at about 3 months.


----------

